# Firearms and Shooting > Archery >  Where are all the bowhunters?

## k.chamby

Pretty new to this forum, noticed there doesn't seem to be a lot going on in the archery section. 

Surely with the roar being on there would be a bit more happening here, or are the majority of bow hunters staying clear of the bush to avoid getting shot?

Also if anyone knows of good deer hunting areas near Taranaki that suits for bowhunting id love to hear from you as im dying to get out over the coming months.

----------


## dskd

want too be bowhunter lol in otago

----------


## chris-b

head down while the bullets are flying.....  :Wink:

----------


## Friwi

Here mate

http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...5/index10.html

----------


## VARTARG

Over the river in AUS! :Grin:

----------


## JoshC

I've just taken it up, bought a bow in early June. So far lapping up the info, hooked on youtube videos and practicing a fair bit. Taking the bow for a walk tomorrow maybe and definitely in the weekend. 

http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...ow-kill-21197/

----------


## Aly

There's a few floating around!!! Probably all out in the bush haha. Just gotta have a wee dig around for the posts, or make a thread to get to know people etc  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Taff

I am amazed more people don,t hunt with bows, last weekend we had a great time hunting turkeys, we got two, spotted some pigs but could not get onto them, if there are any other bow hunters in the whangarei area, who want to team up let me know.

----------


## tiroatedson

I must admit bow hunting is something I'd like to try but alas lack of $$$$ don't help.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## lost

Gonna presume that its you Keith?  :Have A Nice Day:  

Nelson here mate, good to see you lurking around here  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Smiddy

Shot my 13inch bull this year so next year I will be carrying a longbow while tahr hunting - well for at least half of the time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Chop3r

Took a while Smiddy, must have been those boots that were the problem, well done mate :Thumbsup:

----------


## JoshC

> Took a while Smiddy, must have been those boots that were the problem, well done mate


Or the shooting?  :Wink:

----------


## holly

> Shot my 13inch bull this year so next year I will be carrying a longbow while tahr hunting - well for at least half of the time 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


this i must see,,how did xmas flat go??

----------


## Smiddy

> Or the shooting?


Haha, in all honesty I havnt missed for awhile now

----------


## poodle

I am down in Dunedin. I think most bowhunters are too busy hunting or practicing to be on the forum.

----------


## Franco

Just getting into Bowhunting myself, getting my first bow this weekend. Can't wait to start hunting. Need to meet up with some bow hunters in AKL. Anyone about?

----------


## gonetropo

i miss my bow, i had a buckmaster 70lb compound, unfortunately due to an accident involving dodgy eqc repairs i cant lift 20 lb let alone pull a 70.
its great fun to even shoot rabbits with a bow

----------

